# Crate covers



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm getting a tad bored of my towels thrown over Bertie's crate so I'm looking for a cover that is aesthetically pleasing. The ones I've seen are lovely but working out just over £100!! Now if it comes to it I will pay however if anybody knows of anywhere cheaper please share  I'm wanting something pretty not a block colour. I quite like the Hugo & Hennie ones and also Crate Ideas but not the prices :-/


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Try the Internet or Amazon.


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

link to Amazon



http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=dog+crate+cover

Seems like a good idea, might get one myself.


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks .


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

I know what you mean. The crate covers I've found are either basic functional looking or really expensive. I'm still using blankets to cover Charlie's crate. I wish I was handy with a sewing machine!


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm quite sure a Poo named Charlie would not be keen on a 'pretty' crate cover. The navy one would be far more suited to a rufty tufty Poo.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Julie Clark said:


> I know what you mean. The crate covers I've found are either basic functional looking or really expensive. I'm still using blankets to cover Charlie's crate. I wish I was handy with a sewing machine!


I was just going to say I bet it wouldn't be difficult to make if you knew someone that could sew. I really fancy having a go at learning - still get nightmares remembering how bad with a machine I was in the past!, but that was a long time ago.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Just set up my new puppy Tilly's crate ready for when she comes home on Thursday (only 2 more sleeps!!!) and noticed that it is certainly nt the most welcome focal point in my lovely new kitchen. 

Just found this blog, which shows how to make a pretty simple crate cover. I'm definitely going to have a go. I might use an oilcloth fabric so it's wipe clean and hardwearing - will post the result it is worthy of using! 

The pretty new to buy are lovely, but just soo expensive!!

http://threemangoseeds.blogspot.co.uk/2011/03/slipcovered-dog-crate.html

Lottie x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

http://m.facebook.com/groups/246328598829246?ref=m_notif&notif_t=group_comment&__user=0

Join Tania's group on Facebook, you can choose your material, or more than one material, trims etc whatever you want , matching bedding/ cushions.
Also does collars, leads, harnesses, coats etc x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I never covered the crates of mine. They get so hot and pant so easily I prefer to have air circulating in their crates.


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

You can get one that are reversible that keep them warm in winter, cool in summer. They look like tin foil!


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Jack Spaniel said:


> I'm quite sure a Poo named Charlie would not be keen on a 'pretty' crate cover. The navy one would be far more suited to a rufty tufty Poo.


:laugh: I'm not so sure I'd class Charlie as 'rufty tufty', hes more likely to be in the 'soft and ditzy' category!:laugh: 
I did order a very practical navy blue rufty tufty crate cover for the car crate, just the house crate to sort out now. I'll be checking out all of the suggestions, thanks everyone!


----------

